# Tell me what you think of her



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

My two pound four ounce baby girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like she has grown! Cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Does she have wattles? She is a beauty, and looks to be a spoiled one at that.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

yes she has waddles and is spoiled rotten. But I love her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

